# From uk to portugal advise please!



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new on here and I have a family (husband and 2 boys ,2 and 10) I have always loved Portugal especially villamora and albufira and we have been looking into moving over there but I do not now where to start at all currently we both work I am a carer and my husband is a plumber but also works with a plating metal company, we are coming over in September for a week for a holiday but I am just clueless I don't even know how to start looking for a home to rent or what insurance would I need even things such as do they have English within the schools so confusing so I am hoping that you experts could shed some light on this for me pllleeeaaassseeee x


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Lulu,
Firstly work will be damn near impossible to get, your hubby as a plumber will be able to get some off the books jobs but you as a carer, unless fully qualified and even then you will have to take Portuguese equivalency tests, face a much harder task.
Places to look for homes to rent, The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English
has some houses for rent in there.
As an EU citizen you are entitled to basic healthcare, bring your European Health card with you (EHC) with this an x-ray is around €8 without it €80.
They do have English in schools as a course but your children will be expected to learn Portuguese.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



lulu83 said:


> Hi everyone I am new on here and I have a family (husband and 2 boys ,2 and 10) I have always loved Portugal especially villamora and albufira and we have been looking into moving over there but I do not now where to start at all currently we both work I am a carer and my husband is a plumber but also works with a plating metal company, we are coming over in September for a week for a holiday but I am just clueless I don't even know how to start looking for a home to rent or what insurance would I need even things such as do they have English within the schools so confusing so I am hoping that you experts could shed some light on this for me pllleeeaaassseeee x


Hi Lulu

Silvers is right in what he says, what i would say is to take your Rose tinted glasses of and spend time reading the post near the top of the page. Your move is not just about you it's also about two children. Spend as much of your time doing as much research as you can. 

I do wish you the best of look and Go For It.

Peter 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never presented Rose tinted glasses and I do know that it will be hard my children also come before mine or anyone else's happiness I just need some advice on where to start noting is set in stone but looking how things would work if we did decide would make the move easyer all round.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a difficult question to give an answer too, but the nitty gritty is Portugal like the UK is facing an extremely tough time over the next few years, the question you need to ask yourself is could you support yourself and family for 2-3 years whilst you learnt the language and the way of life, it's a very different situation for someone requiring work to live and put a roof over your heads to someone retiring here, especially when your job skills require the language and qualifications.

As Silvers says you could both probably find some_ off the book_ work but would it be enough to support you, and there is always some inherent danger with that, especially as you need to be _reasonably legal_ for your childrens schooling and welfare.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



lulu83 said:


> I've never presented Rose tinted glasses and I do know that it will be hard my children also come before mine or anyone else's happiness I just need some advice on where to start noting is set in stone but looking how things would work if we did decide would make the move easyer all round.


Hi Lulu

I think something that may be of more help is to ask each question instead of a general ask for help. 

I doesn't matter how many questions you ask members are only to happy to help, but it would be better to ask separate question. 

Also why not listen in to the Radio show online on a Saturday morning from 10 am till noon. Just click the Radio link below

Good luck and ask away.

Peter

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

00351 236670171 from the UK


----------



## janey V (Jun 27, 2011)

*my advice*



lulu83 said:


> Hi everyone I am new on here and I have a family (husband and 2 boys ,2 and 10) I have always loved Portugal especially villamora and albufira and we have been looking into moving over there but I do not now where to start at all currently we both work I am a carer and my husband is a plumber but also works with a plating metal company, we are coming over in September for a week for a holiday but I am just clueless I don't even know how to start looking for a home to rent or what insurance would I need even things such as do they have English within the schools so confusing so I am hoping that you experts could shed some light on this for me pllleeeaaassseeee x


We moved over with Algarve Removals, who shipped all of our furniture as we were advised it's very expensive here. Also, second hand cars are very expensive here but the cost of registering a British car seems to be equally expensive. My grocery shop is cheaper. We took ferry from Dover to Calais and drove down to make the trip as easy as possible for our dogs. We're in the North so need to learn Portugese but I suspect you'll be fine with English in the Algarve. Portugese people are lovely and so far we have no regrets!


----------

